# Klimo (NL?) - Airco (BE)



## eno2

Klimo schijnt Nederlandse spreektaal te zijn, las ik



Lijst van verschillen tussen het Nederlands in Nederland, Suriname en Vlaanderen - Wikipedia

Maar is niet te vinden, zelfs internet levert niets op en een search op pagina's in het Nederlands levert 23 resultaten maar geen air conditioning. 
klimo - Google Scholar
Dat klimo zal wel een kwakkel zijn. 
Ik zeg airco en weet dat het algemeen gebruikt wordt in Vlaanderen.


----------



## Red Arrow

"Klimo"? Bestond dat maar. Airco is zo'n afzichtelijk woord


----------



## bibibiben

Van _klimo _heb ik nooit gehoord, maar van _klima, _als verkorting voor _klimaatregeling_, wel. Opvallend genoeg staat _klima _niet in de nieuwste Van Dale. _Airco _is overigens gebruikelijker in Nederland. Bij _klima _heb ik ook associaties met uitgebreide installaties op grote kantoren. Dat woord lijkt me dus lang niet altijd goed bruikbaar.

De verkorting _airco _(voor _airconditioning_) oogt Engels, maar schijnt zijn origine binnen het Nederlands taalgebied te hebben. In Engelstalige landen hoor je _AC (_ook wel _A/C _gespeld_)_.


----------



## eno2

Enorme respons op Google voor klima. Wegens merk & commercieel gebruik. Maar of het dient opgenomen te worden? 
A/C dat is raar:  written abbreviation for  account (cambridge dicc)
AC  dat is raar: AC is alternating current 

In het Spaans: aire  in de omgang (van aire acondicionado).


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> A/C dat is raar:  written abbreviation for  account (cambridge dicc)
> AC  dat is raar: AC is alternating current.



Er zijn legio initiaalwoorden/afkortingen die meerdere betekenissen hebben. Merriam-Webster noteert voor _AC_ niet alleen _alternating current_ en _air-conditioning_, maar ook _ante Christum_, _area code_ en _athletic club_. Dit is niet typisch voor het Engels. Het Nederlands kan er ook wat van. Zo kan _cv_ onder meer staan voor _commanditaire vennootschap_, _curriculum vitae_, _centrale verwarming_, _centrale vergrendeling_, _coöperatieve vereniging_ en _carnavalsvereniging_.


----------



## eno2

De verwarring en verduistering veroorzaakt door acroniemen  vormt een wereldwijde plaag.


----------



## bibibiben

De context redt alles:

Ik kreeg prompt de koude rillingen toen ik besefte dat ik vergeten was mijn cv te voegen bij de sollicitatiebrief gericht aan cv Service Zuid en moest zelfs de cv wat hoger zetten om het weer warm te krijgen. Toen dat toch ook niet echt soelaas bood, besloot ik de zinnen te verzetten bij cv De Bierdupkes.


----------



## Peterdg

Wil je er nog eentje: HVAC. Dit is de afkorting die meestal gebruikt wordt voor luchtbehandelingsinstallaties in het algemeen. Het staat  voor "Heating, Ventilation and Air Condictoning".


----------



## eno2

De zaak is: als de context het niet redt doen de woordenboeken het meestal ook niet...


----------

